# 90 Gallon Discus planted biotope



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

I decided to rescape the tank over the holidays. The amazon sword plants were getting too thick and limited the swimming room for the discus. It's been a few day now and the discus seem much happier, as they are swimming around much more. I tried to create a hybrid discus biotope, as I like the look of having a planted tank. I am not 100% happy with the plantings and plant selection. Any suggestions?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a gorgeous tank! Do you do a lot of water changes? I've always wanted to try that but was told it's too difficult to keep discus in a planted tank...


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

Norman said:


> It's a gorgeous tank! Do you do a lot of water changes? I've always wanted to try that but was told it's too difficult to keep discus in a planted tank...


Thanks! I do a 1/3 water change weekly using half tap water and half RO. I also add Seachem Equilibrium. I have a spare 35 gal tank that I use for cycling and heating the water. I have been keeping discus in plant tanks for close to 20 yrs with good success. I find discus look amazing in a planted tank. Diehard discus keepers may disagree.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the driftwood - where did you get that from?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*planted discus tank*

awesome tank !!! i am attempting the same any advice to a newbie u could give me 
what dou feed them , do u feed beef heart or flakes or pellets.
cheers


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

love how they camoflague


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

NVES said:


> Love the driftwood - where did you get that from?


www.manzanita-driftwood.com

I found them through the Simply Discus forum. Had no problem with getting the pieces shipped.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

tom g said:


> awesome tank !!! i am attempting the same any advice to a newbie u could give me
> what dou feed them , do u feed beef heart or flakes or pellets.
> cheers


I feed them Tetra pellets and flakes. I include flakes for the tetras which the discus also eat. On occasion I will throw in some frozen bloodworms.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Very cool. The upside down branches look so much like tree roots. It has a mangrove look.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Are these discus heckel since I see the black center bar.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

loonie said:


> Are these discus heckel since I see the black center bar.


Yes, they are Heckels.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

*Updated pictures*

Hi, Here are some up dated pictires. Took out some more plants and added some more driftwood.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Is this wood a backyard one, and which one, look very nice...


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> Is this wood a backyard one, and which one, look very nice...


No, it's manzanita wood.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

A few more pictures.. made a few changes to the layout. I'm liking it more.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i really like your tanks. it must be more breath taking in real life


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*nice!!!*

I Likes! looks just like their biotope would in the Amazon to the exact details of the plant species as well!

You should put a nice dark background, like black..!


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

*Updated Pictures*

Here are some updated pictures. Added 4 more Fish. I added a black background but didn't like the look. Need to find something lighter.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

BigButt

I would like to find out how often you WC and clean your gravel in this tank and did you grow out the discus or introduce adults to your system?

On this hardcore discus forum they are against planted tanks for discus, what are your thoughts and experience with it so far id like to pick your brain as i wanted to start a heavily planted discus tank.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Tank is coming a long great. Love the way you've arranged the wood. Hopefully your swords will continue to fill in nicely and you won't need a background.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

I do 30% wc weekly along with a partial gravel cleaning.... At least what I can get to. The discus were all adult size when I introduced them to the tank. I use a mixture of r/o ad tap water.

I've always had a planted tank with the discus. However this is the first time having the wild caughts. The tank now only has 5 amazon sword plants along with chain swords for ground cover. So far I've has no issues with the fish and water quality.



xriddler said:


> BigButt
> 
> I would like to find out how often you WC and clean your gravel in this tank and did you grow out the discus or introduce adults to your system?
> 
> On this hardcore discus forum they are against planted tanks for discus, what are your thoughts and experience with it so far id like to pick your brain as i wanted to start a heavily planted discus tank.


----------

